#ubuntu-my 2010-12-13
<Katie-CentOS> Good afternoon everyone!!!
<salawank> Katie-CentOS:  afternoon!
<alip--> salawank:  are you a bot?
<mnajem> afternoon
<sweemeng> greeting mankind
<mnajem> mankind echoes, hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yes
<sweemeng> just me mate
<sweemeng> just me
<mnajem> wassup
<sweemeng> working
<mnajem> how's the django things?
<mnajem> done
<mnajem> ?
<sweemeng> nope
<sweemeng> crazy spec
<mnajem> ic2
<mnajem> the l10n ?
<sweemeng> just realize that some thing we promised break many feature
<sweemeng> >.<
<sweemeng> mnajem, mostly done
<mnajem> hmm
 * sweemeng still want to find time to create a general po file
<mnajem> sorry don't get u
<mnajem> meaning you ship bug as feature?
<mnajem> hahah
<sweemeng> mnajem, the user have some last minute request
<sweemeng> which they insist
<mnajem> hmm
<sweemeng> that breaks a few component
<mnajem> kinda hate that
 * mnajem no coder here
<mnajem> is that what we call iterative software engineering style
<mnajem> where changes happen all the time?
<sweemeng> mnajem, done wrongly
<mnajem> flaw in use cases?
<mnajem> well,get some coffee
<sweemeng> user have too much say on the implementation
<mnajem> hm...
<sweemeng> and too much assumption
<mnajem> that's why i hate textbooks
<sweemeng> the user aka customer etc
<mnajem> tup
<mnajem> *yup
<mnajem> btw Katie-CentOS KatieFreeBSD Katie-Debian Katie-Offline >> why u got so many nicks
<sweemeng> there is way to done probably
<sweemeng> Katie-CentOS, is really a bot 
<sweemeng> lol
<mnajem> owh
<sweemeng> just kidding
<sweemeng> back to work
<mnajem> right
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-14
<seamonkey> test
<Katie-CentOS> Good afternoon everyone!!!
<ubuntu> hello...im a ubuntu noob just recently install....my ubuntu getting slow after installing the ATI driver
<ubuntu> ?
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-18
<ayOp> alop
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-19
<MASOKISME> woot
<MASOKISME> isk
<sweemeng> greeting kids
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-12
<ejat> morning 
<ejat> lama nye rase x masuk irc nie 
 * wariola is away: I'm busy
<maiz> helloo
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-13
<mrfared> im new here..:)
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-14
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-15
<Alexander> hello
<Guest87942> nak tanya boleh
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-16
<sweemeng> osdc.my group is full of crap
<sweemeng> full of crap like shadowfox
<fairuz> :D
<sweemeng> what do i know right
<sweemeng> for a guy that think software development is faster on scripting language than compiled language
 * fairuz is back to compiling
<fairuz> array dalam bahasa ape dah ye? lupa pulak
<sweemeng> hmmm tak tahu
<SuMarDi> array dlm bm = tatasusunan
<fairuz> SuMarDi: ok ty
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-17
<ejat> salam all 
<ejat> hepi wkend semua 
<encikHafidz> salam
<encikHafidz> newbie here
<ejat> wsalam 
<encikHafidz> sume otai2 ke?
<meng> encikHafidz: semua tgk filem biru'
<encikHafidz> patut la senyap je
<encikHafidz> haha
<ejat> erk 
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-10
<Anime4000> who manage my.archive.ubuntu.com server here?
<Anime4000> hello????
<Anime4000> anyone = =
<angch> Anime4000: no
<Anime4000> wait
<Anime4000> why my.archive.ubuntu.com so slow?
<Anime4000> I has been re-installing 4th time
<Anime4000> because my.archive.ubuntu.com updating damaging installation
<angch> Anime4000: go bug  chenhaw@osacyber.org ? (it's mmu)
<Anime4000> I already send and everything
<angch> Our own mirror is pretty maxed out on bandwidth, sorry.
<Anime4000> no reply
<Anime4000> now I installing ubuntu
<angch> Try sg.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Anime4000> for 5th time
<Anime4000> can not change
<Anime4000> I reformating
<Anime4000> and already 4 hour
<angch> Anime4000: skip installing package updates?
<Anime4000> I press skip still feathing file
<angch> Or pick a different mirror?
<Anime4000> fetching*
<Anime4000> 2 hour ago, I press skip
<Anime4000> ok... now install wont move
<Anime4000> stuck at my.archive.ubuntu.com
<Anime4000> if like this, better close that server, I can't install, mostly I update all damaging the install
<angch> Er, don't use my.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Anime4000> now at https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/330072_4960084842845_1282466829_o.jpg
<Anime4000> I press skip many time
<Anime4000> and stuck there, 
<Anime4000> showing 1minute and nothing
<angch> escalating to ubuntu-mirrors. No idea if anything will happen.
<angch> Don't pick my.archive.ubuntu.com during install...
<Anime4000> then how? if I cancel this install, it will be 6th retry
<Anime4000> how to don't pick that server?
<Anime4000> change Time Zone?
<Anime4000> my Internet was TIME ADSL, 12mbps
<Anime4000> I don't think my line having problem
<Anime4000> if MMU or TMNET cap speed, better close server,
<angch> Anime4000: chill, working on it.
<Anime4000> please don't cap speed, not only me, others also
<Anime4000> capping speed is like torturing human heart
<angch> Anime4000: dude, bandwidth is really expensive.
<Anime4000> then just close the server, now I can't install
<angch> Anime4000: chill, man, getting folks to point to a faster server.
<Anime4000> ok... I hope you know my problem, its not mean I finish formatting, or simply change server at software source, now The installer auto pick, if change, it will be nice
<angch> Anime4000: i haven't installed the latest. Haven't installed stuff for some time. upgrades all the way
<angch> So.. sorry if i'm not familiar with the latest installers.
<Anime4000> I like use fresh install, since I use linux for some code project and beta test
<angch> Anime4000: wait, you using 12.04... that's LTS.... hmmm, lemme try again (in a vm)
<angch> Anime4000: Just for your info, the mirror admins are reseting my.archive.ubuntu.com to point to a different mirror, that ought to be faster.
<angch> Not applied yet. Sabar.
<Anime4000> :(
<angch> Anime4000: fwiw, i'm running a 12.04 desktop install right now.
<angch> Hmmm, yeah, looks like it skips pick repository option in 12.04...
<Anime4000> seem noting to me
<Anime4000> OH! great
<angch> Uh oh. I finished install. No problems. :-/
<Anime4000> now can not boot
<Anime4000> what that server contain? I restarting and can boot
<Anime4000> can not*
<Anime4000> I trying Ubuntu DVD
<angch> :-/ I've no idea what happened to you... I just logged into my newly installed oneiric desktop.
<Anime4000> first and second, I cant install because the local server slow
<Anime4000> third and now I using DVD
<angch> ... I'm using the same server...
<Anime4000> download DVD version, and I try install, look same problem even contain lot of software
<Anime4000> I don't know why my.archive.ubuntu.my making my install a lot of problem
<Anime4000> once I press skip, it stuck, working very slow
<angch> Anime4000: what are you installing it on?
<Anime4000> My machive have 16GB RAM and AMD PhenomII X6
<Anime4000> on my desktop
<angch> hmmm....
<Anime4000> I just wasted my time, because that server
<angch> Hmmm... the skip button *should* skip all the installs. No idea why it didn't work for you. (it did for me).
<angch> hmm... is your desktop new?
<angch> (in case there's a new harddisk, etc)
<Anime4000> yes
<Anime4000> SSD
<Anime4000> I install on SSD
<angch> Anime4000: has the desktop been running for a while ( e.g. how is the ram?)
<Anime4000> I don't think my machive slow
<angch> (aka no ram corruption?)
<angch> (can't be... ram corruption = reboot)
<Anime4000> on system monitor, just use 2GB or 16GB
<Anime4000> I already run Memtest
<Anime4000> no problem
<angch> Anime4000: good step.
<Anime4000> now, I cant boot :(
<Anime4000> once fetching from local server, it seem destrying the installation
<angch> Anime4000: describe..? Did you see anything after the bios screen?
<Anime4000> BIOS all good,
<Anime4000> AMD 990FX chipset, AHCI
<angch> Funny part is that my install just took minutes....
<Anime4000> I took 4 hour, now 5 hour
<Anime4000> can you call the admin, shutdown that server
<Anime4000> since you say bandwidth expansive
<angch> Anime4000: working on things now, sabar.
<angch> fwiw, starting a new 12.04 install.
<angch> installing. (did not check "Download updates while installing")
<angch> Copying files.
<angch> created user and password.
<Anime4000> I don't tick that
<Anime4000> but still WANT to read server
<Anime4000> idk why
<angch> Installing system...
<angch> Retriving file (from slow server)... clicked skip.
<angch> Configuring hardware.
<angch> Installation complete... restarting.
<angch> (I'm on streamyx)
<Anime4000> lol...
<angch> Hmmmm....
<Anime4000> I dont know why, now 6th installation
<angch> rebooted. logged into desktop......  :-/
<angch> That's.... about 3 to 5 minutes?
<angch> (I'm on a laptop...) /me is puzzled.
<Anime4000> oh no! why still want retrive file from my.archive =(
<angch> Skip.
<Anime4000> even I don't tick!?
<Anime4000> I press skip, and seem noting
<Anime4000> watching HDD led light, no Disk activity
<angch> Anime4000: wait a bit..? it goes on to install other stuff.
<angch> I clicked just once
<Anime4000> I click Skip once, and seeing HDD led
<Anime4000> no activity
<Anime4000> checking LAN led, there some blinking
<angch> hmmm... Check disc for defects (just before installation)
<Anime4000> I use bootable External hard disk
<Anime4000> since I use Ubuntu DVD
<Anime4000> and I don;t have DVD disc
<angch> .... that *may* be a problem.
<Anime4000> ok
<Anime4000> I go try on VirtualBOX
<Anime4000> I thinking Ubuntu still want use server
<Anime4000> since they have speedtest or select best server
<angch> You may wanna use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to fix it for you
<Anime4000> I use that
<Anime4000> ok... in VM, I untick that update and mp3 thingy
<angch> Anime4000: you used unetbootin?
<Anime4000> yes
<angch> Hm... you're doing everything right....
<Anime4000> oh!!! in VM still want fetch that server!?????????????
<angch> Anime4000: skip. worked for me.
<Anime4000> I skip it and ... same problem on my desktop
<Anime4000> I think Ubuntu detect my line
<angch> Anime4000: heh, doubt it. which version of the iso are you using? md5sum please?
<Anime4000> I use DVD version
<Anime4000> since CD version keep problem,
<angch> desktop 64 bit?
<Anime4000> 32bit
<Anime4000> since PAE enabled
<Anime4000> no problem for having large RAM
<angch> which dvd version? official ones are all cd sized.
<Anime4000> why not, I use DVD version from Ubuntu site
<angch> er... please don't. not when you're using 16gig of good stuff ram.
<Anime4000> there have link below
<angch> Anime4000: checking.
<angch> only 700mb version in my mirror.
<Anime4000> I use this one
<Anime4000> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Anime4000> what I think, using DVD will skip that server
<Anime4000> seem not
<angch> .... which link on the page you gave?
<angch> I don't see any dvd version
<Anime4000> clicking United State
<Anime4000> will bring you to Apache HTTP file listing
<angch> ah.. wait. checking
<angch> Do a quick md5 checksum on your dvd image?
<Anime4000> the server DVD and I download is same MD5
<angch> tbh. I'm not sure the dvd version is that different. Because you definitely can install it without network just using the cd..
<angch> wait.
<angch> Try that. Cabut network to that desktop and reinstall.
 * angch slow.
<Anime4000> lol take out LAN cable
<Anime4000> eh
<Anime4000> I retry again
<Anime4000> why got retrying command?
<Anime4000> I disconnect the LAN
<Anime4000> reinstall
<Anime4000> there have "retrying..."
<angch> ?
<Anime4000> as you say, disconnect LAN
<Anime4000> ok I did, and reformat again
<angch> .... i'm trying too.....
<Anime4000> then... still want to connect my.archieve
<Anime4000> even LAN not connected
<angch> lol. you are jinxed. 
<Anime4000> jinxed? what?
<angch> (jinxed = super bad luck)
<angch> cursed.
<angch> .... my reinstall.... just worked.
<Anime4000> I assume that server doing bad on my desktop
<Anime4000> seriously
<angch> Dunno lah. Sounds like something else.
<angch> Even without lan cable?
<Anime4000> yes
<Anime4000> big problem and weriedest problem ever in my life on linux
<Anime4000> why server bandwidth speed cap?
<Anime4000> then provide local server with slow speed
<angch> Anime4000: nothing to do with you.
<Anime4000> it dose
<angch> Anime4000: things change.... 
<Anime4000> not only me have problem
<Anime4000> this one
<Anime4000> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205726/why-is-http-my-archive-ubuntu-com-very-slow
<Anime4000> so, don't think only few
<angch> Anime4000: I'm trying to get it to redirect to another server....
<Anime4000> now 5 hour + I can't even complete this!
<angch> (heh, i remember chenhaw@osacyber.org asking for getting reinstated as mirror on the mirror list... :-/ )
<angch> Don't underestimate the bandwidth required by a mirror. Damn thing kills servers and networks....
<Anime4000> well, why don't close server? 
<angch> Anime4000: just a little bit of good news for you: after you bringing it to attention... they've repointed the DNS for my.archive.ubuntu.com elsewhere.... just wait for DNS cache to reset.
<Anime4000> mean you can see my IP address right?
<angch> Anime4000: ...? no?
<angch> my.archive.ubuntu.com is now pointing to other servers, not longer mmu.
<Anime4000> you pointing to London?
<angch> Heh, I don't run the mirrors nor the DNS.
<angch> *they* are pointing it to uk. i think.
<Anime4000> nmap saying at london
<angch> sorry, Looks like us.
<Anime4000> 91.189.92.156
<angch> Name:	us.archive.ubuntu.com
<angch> Address: 91.189.91.15
<Anime4000> retrying installation
<Anime4000> I hope it work
<angch> *anyway*, stuff should be faster now.
<angch> Just in case there's a transparent cache screwing things up, can you open up http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<Anime4000> ok... now retriving file in a minute
<angch> ?
<angch> It should say apache at the bottom...
<Anime4000> yes
<Anime4000> 2.2.22
<angch> Good.
<Anime4000> ok... thanks for helping 
<angch> Anime4000: no probs.
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-11
<unitedpotsmokers> hell hell helloooo
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> wsalam darknite_
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-12
<excalibr_> helo
<chekuhakim> hello
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-14
<excalibr_> helo kengkawan
<fakrul> hello ^^
<excalibr_> helo fakrul
<fakrul> :)
<excalibr_> tak pernah nampak sebelum ni
<fakrul> lama dah tak masuk sini
<excalibr_> :D
<fakrul> ast bulan april dulu
<fakrul> *last
<excalibr_> mak aih lamanya..
<fakrul> :)
<excalibr_> masuk2 pun channel ni mcm takda beza kan
<excalibr_> keke
<fairuz> lama tak nampak excalibr_
<excalibr_> fairuz: fairuz_1 
<excalibr_> server dah takda :(
<fairuz> server ape
<excalibr_> server yg aku online irc 24 jam tu
<excalibr_> keke
<excalibr_> dah takda projek dah..baik cancel je subscription dia
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> vps ka
<excalibr_> dedicated server
<excalibr_> sakit gak nak bayar tiap2 bulan
<excalibr_> huhu
<excalibr_> apa cer fairuz
<fairuz> buat server sendiri kat rumah sudey
<fairuz> aku mcm besa, duk compile2 kernel kasi jalan
<excalibr_> ada gak terfikir nak buat home server..tapi aku taktau nak buat apa dgn server tu
<excalibr_> !seen koniziwa
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  excalibr_, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ koniziwa.
<excalibr_> !seen konizawa
<EggDrops>  excalibr_, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ konizawa.
<excalibr_> erk..dah lupa nama mamat tu
<excalibr_> !seen kinozawa
<EggDrops> Ada 25 orang yang sesuai ni. Ini 5 orang yang terakhir (sorted): kInOzAwA_ kInOzAwA__ Guest45163 Guest53130 kInOzAwA. kInOzAwA_ (~kInOzAwA@2001:5c0:1000:a::857) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 24 hari, 9 jam, 6 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 268 seconds).
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<excalibr_> yo fairuz 
<excalibr_> sibuk nampak
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-15
<exaclibr> helo
<fairuz_1> exaclibr: helo
<exaclibr> wasap fairuz_1 
<fairuz_1> wasap
<exaclibr> eh fairuz_1 nak tanya
<exaclibr> http://superuser.com/questions/386138/can-i-safely-use-a-psu-with-an-atx-12v-4-pin-for-a-board-that-has-a-eps-12v-8-pi
<exaclibr> "The difference between the two methods gets to be somewhat complicated if you are not familiar with electronic engineering, but suffice it to say that method two is the better one in most circumstances. "
<exaclibr> boleh elaborate?
<fairuz_1> jap nk tengok
<fairuz_1> tak faham tang mana tu
<fairuz_1> dua2 method tu macam sama bagi aku
<fairuz_1> sebab dari segi current max, ko boleh provide sama je even though pakai adaptor
<exaclibr> ko guna board apa fairuz_1 ?
<fairuz_1> untuk PC eh? mini-ATX tak salah aku
<fairuz_1> tak igt dah
<exaclibr> mini atx? muat ke gc ko
<exaclibr> ko build pc tu kat sana ke
<fairuz_1> aa
<fairuz_1> muat je
<fairuz_1> satu je gc aku
<exaclibr> ko guna board apa
<fairuz_1> eh bukan
<fairuz_1> aku punya ATX
<fairuz_1> lama dah beli nih, p8p67
<exaclibr> p8p67 ni asus board
<fairuz_1> aah
<fairuz_1> pastu ko tanya board apa
<exaclibr> aku pernah pakai asus sekali je..pastu main MSI je
<fairuz_1> oo aku duk pakai asus je dari dulu
<exaclibr> asus barang dia sedap pakai tapi satu je..
<exaclibr> mahal lol
<exaclibr> aku rasa dia target market utk high end customer kot
<exaclibr> gigabyte pun sama
<fairuz_1> tapi puas ati jugak pakai hehe
<exaclibr> aku tengah window shopping pc parts utk revive pc buruk aku
<exaclibr> keke
<exaclibr> igt nak angkat gigabyte board tadi pastu ternampak satu board MSI ni
<fairuz_1> oo
<exaclibr> yea..nak pair up dgn amd apu chip
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-16
<excalibr> helo
<mypapit> excalibr, hello
<fairuz_> woot woot
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-09
<fairuz> yo
<excalibr> fairuz dah jadi mat yo
<excalibr> keke
<Romance> excalibr: jadi mat yo dari segi rupa tak apa, jangan dari perangai, nanti jadi dayus
<Romance> haha
<excalibr> hehhehe
<excalibr> Romance..asal aku tak pernah nampak ko chat kat sini sebelum ni
<Romance> sebab aku tak layak chat kat sini malu ngan otai2
 * Romance end user je..keja pun dalam non-IT
<umarzuki> end user takpe, jgn poser
<excalibr> ha'ah Romance..jgn rasa kecik..ni kan channel pengguna ubuntu
<excalibr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQlWzIpZIFM ('Monster 1.1 kg Lobster in Hua Hin, Thailand at Lung Ja Seafood Restaurant (ร้านลุงจà [...]')
<excalibr> kat mana boleh makan camni di tempat kita
<fairuz> kohkoh
<excalibr> aku rasa mau 50 hinggit sekor lobster besar camni
<umarzuki> kalau makan best aku sanggup 50 pun
<umarzuki> kita tong2 la sorang sikit
<excalibr> yeah umarzuki
<excalibr> kita meet up satu hari nanti
<excalibr> :D
<umarzuki> set hari, tarikh n make it work
<umarzuki> simple je
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-10
<fairuz> yo
<excalibr> hai :3
<faizul> hai fairuz 
<fairuz> faiyo
<fairuz> faizul: yo
<faizul> kat mana tu fairuz ?
<fairuz> bsangsar
<fairuz> bangsar
<faizul> oo ded1 pun kat bangsar
<fairuz> ded1 tu sape
<faizul> kawan aku
<kInOzAwA> lor
<kInOzAwA> ada fairuz rupanya
<kInOzAwA> kih kih kih
<fairuz> \o/
<excalibr> selamat pg tuan kInOzAwA 
<kInOzAwA> selamat petang tuan excalibr
<kInOzAwA> hujan x berenti lg 
<fairuz> anyone sells .my domain?
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-11
<fairuz> pagi
<fairuz> yoo
<excalibr> tgh hari
<excalibr> xD
<fairuz> :p
<fairuz> sapa jual domain sini?
<fairuz> ada domain io murah tak, .my murah ke
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> uh .my mahal..memang tak leh murah lol
<excalibr> tap kdg2 kalau mynic buat promo je boleh dapat murah..dlm 20-30 camtu
<excalibr> tu pun utk daftar mula-mula je..bila nak renew +100
<Romance> bek beli .edu pastu buat email leh dpt diskaun sebab nyamo jadi student
<Romance> byk software bagi free kalo ada email .edu
<excalibr> .edu bukan ke dikawal..kena submit proper doc utk apply
<excalibr> .my pun sama
<excalibr> siap dgn nama dan alamat betul kita muncul dlm whois
<Romance> ye ke..haha susahla camtu
<fairuz> semua pun kalau whois nampak nama ngan alamat unless dia ada whois guard ke ape
<excalibr> ye
<excalibr> .my mmg takda whois privacy
<Romance> http://picpaste.com/1393345_224689617695708_1175749211_n-t7w4j5Sl.jpg
<faizul> hi KatieKitty 
<faizul> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-12
<excalibr> hai selamat pagi
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<excalibr> anyoung haseyo
<excalibr> fairuz, ceria pagi http://i.imgur.com/Bosrchi.jpg
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hg tgh buat apa tu?
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-14
<Romance> yg celcom rm5/daily tu 500mb ke atau unlimited? apsal ilek je aku dah dwld 1gb steady je speed 2mbps
<excalibr> :)
<ejat> elo2
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-08
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> camne ok ke
<fairuz> meeting plak tadi
<excalibr> fairuz, o/
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> yo
<fairuz> baru nak check code ko
<fairuz> :p
<fairuz> duk pening dengan clojure
<excalibr> clojure ni apa
<excalibr> macam haskel ke
<excalibr> er haskell pulak
<fairuz> macam lisp
<excalibr> apa language yg boleh target macam2 language lain tu
<excalibr> oh its Hexe
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-10
 * kInOzAwA slaps excalibr around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-11
<excalibr> adoi sakit la
<excalibr> :'(
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-12
<shah`> .
<excalibr> hai shah` apa kabar
<shah`> Khabar baik excalibr
<shah`> Hai
<shah`> ;]
<shah`> Nite...salam
#ubuntu-my 2015-12-12
<mypapit> wtf wtff...
#ubuntu-my 2016-12-13
 * ejat pang papitfx
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-11
<mypapit> sux sux b00m
<mypapit>  <najmiep> pegi kolo pilah << haha nice
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sign up for Luno and get MYR 5.00 worth of Bitcoin when you buy or sell MYR 250.00 (exchange excluded), using https://www.luno.com/invite/6DJBF
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> @myfenris, Using luno also... 😄
<UbuntuMY> * myfenris newkid on the block
<UbuntuMY> * myfenris baru nak belajar bro
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Lom terlambat
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Camne nak belajar?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Luno tu wallet doc
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nicholasngbl u mining as well?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Mining ni camne
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Gpuminer ke tu
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Pernah buat kat laptop, xjadi lol
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @alterewok, so far sy pakai CPU
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Pakai sw apa?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> minergate
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> @myfenris, Yeah, kecil²an, guna cpu je
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Also collect from web
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> c00l
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> http://moonbit.co.in/?ref=7f4276df8e94  Collect free from web, around 10 satoshi per hour
<UbuntuMY> * myfenris just trying with +- 50 cpu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> collect from web ?
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Yup
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nicholasngbl, how ? :)
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Just go to the website above, put in ur btc wallet address and claim
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> OK thanks
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> But they only credit it to ur acc when reaching 25k satoshi
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Website tu kalau boleh claim as frequent as possible sebab makin lama, makin sikit satoshi diberi
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> After claim can close the browser / tab and reopen again when u want to claim
<romance> ada org dah liquidkan btc dia dan beli vellfire sebiji. 
<romance> be careful aje la, nak withdraw 1 btc pun susah skrg. BNM tgh strict. pandai2 lah cari cara
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> @romance, Betul
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> apa guna btc banyak tak boleh guna hehe
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> liquidify cepat la kot
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sama la macam orang main stok saham tak kena cukai, tapi selagi tak masuk bank la
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> tak masuk bank, macam mana nak pakai?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> btv boleh guna kad kan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku ada tgk member guna kad mcm kad kredit untuk spend btc dka
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum ape keperluan guna latest kernel? Ubuntu 17 bugs CPU stuck. Downgrade kernel bru lepas nk shutdown.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kernel patches, driver updates
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> https://bitpay.com/card/
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Pkai kad debit xapo
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hentam kaw2 sblum BNM sedar
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Get the most profit of your computer and smartphone. Automine coins with highest exchange rate.  https://minergate.com/a/6aa1523e51e75988c63239e4
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tunjuk ajar Ku sifu @mauisabily
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan/
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @FTPClient_bot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hmm another new changes thingy in Ubuntu ..
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Nah payung satu bot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Marilah sama2 hadap
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Payung utk ftp?
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @myfenris, Mungkin berguna buat u all
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> 😅
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> https://goo.gl/forms/rXxbC36m0bRp5L4j1
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> power maui
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> My sifu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Brape banyak asic sifu mawi ade
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-12
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Buat le coin 1.. hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 2 je 😢
<mypapit> JJ
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Wow
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sifu ApoGee
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @mauisabily, Mcm mana nak buat coin sendiri?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ala upah je la rm20 je
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @msyukor, Tgk kt github aku ada ubuntujobcredit
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Edit je
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Nak buat cryptocurrency sendiri la. Algo lain la
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Search nama theb tukar je
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> buat coin sendiri?
<mypapit> UbuntuMY, suxz
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Uit papit kt irc plak
<UbuntuMY> faizulzone was added by: faizulzone
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Assalamualaikum dan Selamat Sejahtera
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> waalaikumsalam
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> jangan lupa apply untuk tahun 2018: https://training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training/linux-training-scholarship-program
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> @Sharuzzaman, Free ke ?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Dia bagi scholarship
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> scholarship kalau kena bayar mcm pelik bunyinye
<romance> bayar dulu baru convert jadi scholarship kot
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-13
<mypapit> xxx rated
<UbuntuMY1> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> Wah papit... Semenjak jadi king 👑 nie lain mcm
<mypapit> haha
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-14
<mypapit>   ll
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Kat setting
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @nanasklinux, setting yang mana
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/13/fips-140-2-certified-modules-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<UbuntuMY1> <brothersam> Fwd from SGM | Sahabat Guru Malaysia: Jemput Sertai Wahai Sahabat Guru Malaysia ……. ke  Senarai Media Sosial   Persatuan SAHABAT GURU MALAYSIA (SGM)  PPM-010-13-19112017  Telegram Rasmi SGM :  https://t.me/SahabatGuruMalaysia  Facebook Rasmi SGM : https://facebook.com/SahabatGuruMalaysia  Instagram Rasmi SGM :  http://instagram.com/Sahabatgurumalaysia  Laman Web Rasmi SGM :  http://www.gurumalaysia.edu.my   Telegram SGM Kelant
<UbuntuMY1>  http://t.me/SGMKELANTAN  Telegram Chat SGM Sarawak :  http://t.me/SGMSARAWAK  Telegram Channel SGM Sarawak :  https://t.me/SahabatGuruMalaysiaSarawak  Telegram eRPH Malaysia :  https://t.me/joinchat/AJ3KST2GxypPliDuOGvHJg  Telegram Nota eRPH Malaysia :  https://t.me/rphonline  Telegram iThink Warga Sarawak :  https://t.me/ithinksarawak  Telegram Semua Guru minat ICT Malaysia :  https://t.me/GuruICTMalaysia/162711  Telegram Bantuan iThink Malaysia : 
<UbuntuMY1> https://t.me/iThinkMalaysia  Telegram Tutorial ICT :  https://t.me/Tutorial_ICT  Telegram Kolej Vokasional Malaysia :  https://t.me/KolejVokasionalMalaysia/30374  Powered by Persatuan Sahabat Guru Malaysia (SGM)  (PPM-010-13-09112017)  @sahabatgurumalaysia  Sebarang pertanyaan/Aduan/cadangan:  sgm@gurumalaysia.edu.my
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @faizulzone, ok dah solve. solution dia jgn lepas klik laju2
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-15
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> http://techsemut.com/cara-melombong-bitcoin-dengan-gpu-dengan-ubuntu-linux/
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> Nak minta pendapat alternatif note seperti OneNote apa yang terbaik
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> pakai web based OneNote pun ok kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> remember the milk?
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @faizulzone, https://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-onenote/
<UbuntuMY1> <pykode> @faizulzone, Zoho Notebook 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @faizulzone, Google keep?
<UbuntuMY1> <cikgufatah> @ak47suk1, Voted!
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> Kalau boleh yg ada native apps
<UbuntuMY1> <cikgufatah> Google chrome add keep extension
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> alright.terima kasih semua atas pandangan. Dah jumpa yang berkenan dari laman alternative
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-16
 * ejat pokes hyperair
<ejat> how are u bro
<ejat> @hyperair still in SG?
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-17
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, betul² krik dia bagi
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> meh buat training ubuntu on win10
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> wakakaka
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Nak training apa nya
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> training install je
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> session 5 min
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Lor
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, Krik Krik krik
<UbuntuMY1> <applemoisee> . . . . .
<UbuntuMY1> <msyukor> Next year release party boleh buat video conference jdk ker? Utk mana2 yg x boleh pergi ke lokasi tersebut?
<UbuntuMY1> <msyukor> Kan best kalau setiap negeri boleh ada reps
<hyperair> ejat: yep
<hyperair> ejat: i'm good. how've you been?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Surviving ...
